# MMJ Question



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Without going into too much detail, can anyone give me details about residency requirements in MMJ-friendly states. I live in a state that just approved CBD oil for seizures. Unfortunately, dh was just diagnosed with a neuroendocrine tumor. He's still being evaluated, but it looks like chemo. While his drs won't recommend it, CBD may help, but we need to understand what states might allow out-of-staters to do. We have friends/family in several friendly states where we can stay if necessary. Any suggestions/comments are appreciated.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000881

http://www.unitedpatientsgroup.com/resources/traveling-with-medical-marijuana

http://forum.grasscity.com/medical-...g-medical-marijuana-airports-2012-update.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/01/recreational-marijuana-rules-colorado_n_4525501.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

tleeh1 said:


> Without going into too much detail, can anyone give me details about residency requirements in MMJ-friendly states. I live in a state that just approved CBD oil for seizures. Unfortunately, dh was just diagnosed with a neuroendocrine tumor. He's still being evaluated, but it looks like chemo. While his drs won't recommend it, CBD may help, but we need to understand what states might allow out-of-staters to do. We have friends/family in several friendly states where we can stay if necessary. Any suggestions/comments are appreciated.


Here in Colorado, where medical marijuana has been legal for a few years, you need a prescription. I have no need or interest in it in any forms, but know a few people who do. There are specific doctors who specialize in these prescriptions. I don't believe that the average doctor would even consider writing a prescription, just a select few.

Research your area and see which doctors in your area are known for MMJ prescriptions. You might find this online, or even calling or visiting a local Medical Marijuana shop.

It is illegal to carry marijuana and MMJ products across state lines, to take them in an airplane, and amounts are limited for out of staters. I have read about and heard about the oils being helpful for seizures. Long before it was legal in any way, it was known to help the effects of nausea from chemo and for glaucoma.

Do your research online. You will find what works for you.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If the CBD oil has been approved in your state then you simply have to find a doctor that will prescribe it, should be no need to travel to another state because you will have to find a doctor there anyways.

Just because it is legal doesn't mean doctors must prescribe it, many are concerned about potential side effects and long term issues. Medical Marijuana has been legal here (Canada) for quite a while but some doctors are very reluctant to prescribe it while others have no qualms. Just like some doctors are much more concerned with heavy duty pain killers or drugs for mental issues while other hand them out like candy. There are guidelines of course but they are only that for the most part, and this is a "new" treatment.


----------

